# my tanks plan



## someday (Nov 22, 2012)

plan on building this ive been planning went to get some melamine today and my bunnings didnt have the sizes i was after. i plan on building all the levels seperatly as individual tanks but will all stack up on each other like this picture
the bottom tank will be for the olive and 3 middle for a bhp and 2 womas and 3 on top are unsure of what will be going in them as yet. 

i plan on building the doors like this Plexiglass lid tutiorial - YouTube
split in the middle of the tank so they will have 2 doors and the tank will have support in the middle aswell with a beam where the doors will split up





thought i might share it and post some pics when i have started to build and find a place with black melamine


----------



## bohdi13 (Nov 22, 2012)

looks like it will certainly be a great project  how did you make that plan\diagram on a computer?


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 22, 2012)

That is pretty cool, looks like he used paint, could be wrong tho, must have taken forever to draw that up lol alot of patience is definatly needed.


----------



## someday (Nov 22, 2012)

bohdi13 said:


> looks like it will certainly be a great project  how did you make that plan\diagram on a computer?


did it in paint  thanks


----------



## Skitzmixer (Nov 23, 2012)

someday said:


> when i have started to build and find a place with black melamine



Looks pretty good, have a chat to 'AllBoards' online. they've got HMR Black Melamine, they'll cut to size and do the edging. They can even deliver it if you need. The order forms on the site.


----------



## someday (Nov 23, 2012)

Skitzmixer said:


> Looks pretty good, have a chat to 'Allboards' on line they've got HMR Black Melamine, they'll cut to size and do the edging. They can even deliver it if you need. The order forms on the site.


Thank you. heaps of variety in colors haha looks like ill most likley be buying from them and there close too.


----------



## Skitzmixer (Nov 23, 2012)

They're the cheapest i could find around my area, the cuts are perfect as well, i was quite happy with the end result.


----------



## someday (Nov 27, 2012)

wood is on the way  600$ later was only enough for the first 4 bottom tanks will start on it this weekend hopfuly.


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Nov 27, 2012)

Just wondering why persplex??? its expensive and scratches up pretty quickly...


----------



## Skitzmixer (Nov 28, 2012)

someday said:


> wood is on the way  600$ later was only enough for the first 4 bottom tanks will start on it this weekend hopfuly.



sweet did you end up going through all boards?


----------



## someday (Nov 28, 2012)

Skitzmixer said:


> sweet did you end up going through all boards?


yeh getting it through them getting delivery aswell




jairusthevirus21 said:


> Just wondering why persplex??? its expensive and scratches up pretty quickly...


dunno just choice i made and will be getting through a friend from his work so itll be cheap.


----------



## Skitzmixer (Nov 28, 2012)

Very nice. What colour did you end up going with?


----------



## someday (Nov 28, 2012)

Ended up getting black


----------



## Skitzmixer (Nov 28, 2012)

it looks pretty complex to build, have you built anything like this before? I thought putting the 3 bay enclosure together was a pain, that looks like its going to be insain!


----------



## someday (Nov 28, 2012)

dunno how easy it will be but we will find out


----------



## someday (Dec 17, 2012)

thought id throw up some updates on the tank still have to wire it up and put up the glass when i get it






olive has a bit 2 grow :L


----------



## Nellynake (Dec 17, 2012)

I think It would have looked a bit better if it was all together, but then again the wiring would have been harder I suppose. 
Hopefully making one for myself soon. If I did make it could I make something similar to yours? It looks good. 

Thanks,
Nellynake


----------



## someday (Dec 17, 2012)

yeh if you want to me they look like bunny cages with out the mesh.. :L


----------



## Skitzmixer (Dec 18, 2012)

its really starting to come along now  Nice work.


----------



## caliherp (Dec 18, 2012)

That is looking really good. I can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice one! Just checked out that company, looks good might go in after xmas and check it out.


----------



## MyMitchie (Dec 23, 2012)

SOOO JEALOUS. That looks incredible!


----------

